# Finally getting closer.......



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

My passion for the GSD has evolved over the past thirteen years, and I am amazed at what I didn't know when I brought home my first puppy. I spent the first eleven years training an Americian line (Abbey) in obedience and agility. I have spent the last two years training a West German show line (Dayna) in obedience and SchH.

I am very proud and excited to have a deposit down for my first working line puppy from the Wildhaus "I" litter!!!! This will bring my GSD experience full circle (so to speak)! 

I have always wanted two GSDs. My first attempt didn't go well, because only four months after bringing my West German show line home, my American line passed away from pancreatic cancer. A cancer that comes on so amazingly fast....she was my Dog of a Lifetime.

Dayna was two on August 6th, so she'll be just shy of three, before the working line pup would come home.....which I think is a pretty good age gap. I also have my name in the hat for a male working line, so Dayna can remain the queen, and avoid any potential problems competing with another female. 

I am so excited, I know this brag is risking some sort of jinx, there are any number of things that can go wrong, from no pregnancy, to a litter of females, to no male SchH prospects....but I can't help myself since the stud has been identified the pedigree looks awesome....I know, I know...it is the dog not the paper...but stacking the deck as well as you can doesn't hurt for getting a good start.

Here is the pedigree Hannes x Eris 

Lord willing, coming March 2010....pictures of my working line SchH puppy!!!!!!! YaaaaHoooooooo


----------



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

Best of luck!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's nice being excited over a new puppy. don't worry if the puppy
you want doesn't happen with this litter it will happen with another.

good luck, stay excited, share some pics!!!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Doggiedad, it will happen!!! 
Wayne, You better hope for boys in the litter! Though,the Wildhaus girls seems to be turning the corner on producing males finally!








I am happy that the match has finally been announced, this will be an impressive breeding! Congrats in advance! 
This is going to be one very long Winter for you...I will share in your impatient waiting, after having gone thru it last Spring. 
I was on pins and knives waiting to see if there would be a G man for me.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Cool! I can't wait to see the little guy. Dana will be a great big "sister". And with a mama like Eris, how can you go wrong?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm so excited for you, Wayne! Time will fly, and you will pretty soon be knee deep in midnight potty breaks and shredded pant legs!

How fun! Congrats!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

That's awesome, Wayne! It's going to be a long winter for you


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey Wayne that is awesome!!! We can do a count down calendar together. You for your puppy and me for my trip home from the sandbox. 

I wish I was counting down for a puppy! Some day 3 or 4 more years!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

How very exciting!! 

It's great that you have started working on it and have narrowed down the litter!

Rooting for boys for you in this litter!!

Our pupster is only 13 months and we are already looking forward to going the same route in a year to 2 years depending on how he matures : )

Celebrating the upcoming new addition with you!!

Tanya


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWHey Wayne that is awesome!!! We can do a count down calendar together. You for your puppy and me for my trip home from the sandbox.
> 
> I wish I was counting down for a puppy! Some day 3 or 4 more years!


Thank you for being there and protecting me so I can be here thinking about puppies.

God bless you and keep you safe.

Wayne


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Very Cool Wayne!!

A black male would look good besides Dayna


----------

